# DIY lily pipe for £3



## greenink (3 Jul 2011)

Have made some from acrylic tube:






Even creates a vortex:





It's really not as hard as you'd think. Here's the explanation in my journal: http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f= ... 04#p171604


----------

